# Two more Vids - need opinions please



## skiprat (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,
I have posted two more videos and would like your constructive opinions please. I am filming a how to on making a Stainless Steel Bolt Pen on a wood lathe. The problem is that it gonna have to be in 4 parts!!!
I have posted part 1 & 2. What I need to know is; Are they too long and brain dead boring with useless info :frownr ok? :biggrin:
I've tried to give a fair amount of info but at the same time, not give every single measurement. 

These vids take ages to do and I don't want to waste my own time on stuff that would make someone fall asleep. 

Part 1
[ytmini]WWWUhq1R0kI[/ytmini]

Part 2
[ytmini]c33KugV5yiE[/ytmini]

Please let me know, either here, on You Tube or via PM. :wink:

Thanks

Oh, BTW, I think the grumbly background noise is the auto focus on the camera. At first I thought it was my finger over the mic hole but in these, the camera is suspended. It appears to make the noise when it focuses. I'll work on it, or maybe get a seperate microphone.


Edit in; All vids are now done. Many thanks to Jeff for doing the 'Thumbs'


----------



## mredburn (May 2, 2011)

Steve, I watched all of vidio one but cut out early on two, Iwill try and finish it later when other things dont require my attention. My first thoughts are, ITs very basic and well presented. Considering you dont know the skill level of the person watching I think this is a plus. The squeaking, or your knees creaking is distracting and you need to try and find out whats making it and lose it. You did very well in your presentation without resorting to "Umm" and "well" or other things that would take away from your tutorial. I would say make the final chapters. 

MIke


----------



## lazylathe (May 2, 2011)

Hi Steven,

I think it is a great set of videos on how to make one of your creations!
It is something that everyone can try, no matter what their skill level is.

I think these videos will spark some interesting creations now that people can see that they do not need a fully equipped workshop with all the latest tools to create something similar to one of your pens!

keep up the good work!:RockOn:

Andrew


----------



## johncrane (May 2, 2011)

Excellent Stev! the camera stand is making some funny noise, overall you have done very well, and i have enjoyed these 3 many thanks for your time and effort and i'am looking forward to the rest.


----------



## thewishman (May 2, 2011)

Part 1 is better than Cats - I could watch it again and again!



By the way, the imp in your Discworld camera needs to clean his brushes more quietly.


----------



## witz1976 (May 2, 2011)

Skip, I watched a couple minutes of the first vid as I got things to do, but I will be watching both tomorrow.  I can tell you are extremely thorough in explaining all of this.  

The creaking people are referring to is  is your auto focus on the camera.  I know because mine does it too and I cannot figure out how to remove it.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 2, 2011)

I cant wait to see the next set of videos Steve! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pete275 (May 2, 2011)

I am a big fan of your work and am glad your making a tutorial for one of your creations. The videos are great. Thank you for taking the time to share this with the rest of us. I'm looking forward to the other parts.

Wayne


----------



## Texatdurango (May 2, 2011)

Great start!  My suggestion might be to cut in and out more often, as an example...... rather than show the entire drilling process, show enough of the start where you explain things to watch for such as overheating then cut out and show the end of the drilling.  And by all means, do persue the seperate microphone, the auto focus is a bit distracting. 

Looking forward to parts 3 and 4


----------



## skeenum (May 2, 2011)

Steven,

I am another big fan of your work. 
I watched both parts of your video. I really appreciate your time and effort. The video, the explanations, the information are all fantastic. The noise problem you referred to was more evident in part one and even then it was only a slight distraction. 
Please, please, please continue with the other parts of the video. 

Thanks for being so willing to help others. You are one of the "shining lights" of the IAP.


----------



## PenPal (May 2, 2011)

Steven,

The extra noises are meaningless once you know the cause. The instruction is invaluable, I for one have avoided stainless like the plague in the past however this stimulates me into endeavor phase right away predudices laid to rest.

Look forward to the rest and in doing so thank you again for your unselfish help and explanations.

Thank you my friend.

Kind regards from down under.   Peter.


----------



## thewishman (May 2, 2011)

The two videos are great - you show enough of the drilling (and other parts) to explain the steps, but no more than needed. You have included good commentary and the videos are nice and clear. 

Excellent work! Thank you!


----------



## el_d (May 2, 2011)

Preety sweet Skippy, will be watching for the others. 

Your voice is a little low on some parts of the video and some close ups would be nice but being a one man camera crew makes it a bit difficult..... Great tips as to what to watch for and the short education of the drill bits was awesome. Keep it up.

Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Old Lar (May 2, 2011)

Steven,
Thank you for sharing. The first two videos were great. I think the others have covered any comments that I might have. I just wanted to offer my appreciation for showing how one of your creations are made. I think your demostration will give me the push (or confidence) to try some bigger, better things. 
I am patiently awaiting numbers 3 and 4.


----------



## alphageek (May 2, 2011)

Steven....

I look forward to the more education... 

If you really want to improve you videos, you'll have to consider doing it 'in pieces'.

What I mean:
1) Video tape things
2) Edit/trim etc
3) Audio voiceover

If you did this, you could eliminate the camera noise and any 'extra time'....

That being said... that could be a lot more work than the "shoot as you go", and if you don't want to do the extra work - I guarantee everyone on this site will ignore the noises and the length - We would take anything you are willing to share!!!


----------



## BSea (May 2, 2011)

I think they both are great for anyone wanting to branch out past making kit pens. I know I picked up several tips along the way.  I'm looking forward to parts 3 & 4.

I'll admit the background noise was a little distracting.  It sounded like someone was shuffling cards.  But after the 1st minute or so, I forgot all about it.  As someone mentioned, your voice level could have been a little louder, but the background noise probably made it seem lower than it really was.  I do know it was much better than I could do.  And I'll be watching for the information, not the cinematography.:good:


----------



## olsenla (May 2, 2011)

Steven,

I really enjoyed both the videos.  Thanks for sharing your knowledge of metalworking.  I picked up quite a bit of information of things I was doing wrong while trying to work stainless.  I had such terrible results I didn't think I would try it again.  You have given me new hope.  Thanks again, very enjoyable!!

Larry


----------



## hewunch (May 2, 2011)

You Brits and your stupid cliffhangers. Now I have watched parts one and two and I cannot wait for parts three and four. You are as bad as Russell T. Davies and Stephen Moffet. :biggrin:

Seriously, you did a great job, and I am amazed you can get anything that looks like a pen off of that pipe bedded lathe. You truly are a master!


----------



## Lenny (May 2, 2011)

Bedtime now but I look forward to watching them tomorrow! 

Without even seeing them I know they will be more enjoyable than my night of watching "The Black Swan" with SWMBO!  :biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (May 2, 2011)

And cut it out with the fake accent....:biggrin:....Let us here your real voice.....


----------



## nava1uni (May 3, 2011)

Stephen,
The videos are really full of information.  Your presentation kept me engaged throughout both videos.  I felt like I was in the room watching and I learned a lot.  I agree with several other comments about being encouraged to branch out even more and less inhibited by my own internal "what if it doesn't work" voice.  Your explanation of the center bit was very good.  As one who has no machinist experience it was like a light bulb going off.  
Thank you for giving your time and energy to this project and showing how you do your magic in making amazing pens.  I look forward to parts 3 and 4.
Thanks a lot for your generosity.


----------



## skiprat (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the great comments and suggestions. :biggrin: I'll try and find a mic for it this week while I'm away and have another go on the weekend. 
Back to the grindstone now though.:frown:


----------



## khogan16 (May 3, 2011)

I believe that the background noise is the Auto focus motor trying to focus the lens. Maybe set the camera at a fixed distance and shut off the autofocus if possible. I think the instruction that you have provided is invaluable to all of us here on the site. Thank you for doing that and I hope this can help in some way.


----------



## bluwolf (May 3, 2011)

Steven,

Great job. Like others I'm waiting on the other parts. I've had mixed results with stainless and figured you were using more expensive and exotic drills and such. Turns out I just needed a video to show me I was being a moron

Mike


----------



## PaulDoug (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to product these videos.  You have inspired me.  I thought I had to have a metal lathe to to this type of work.  Not only do you do it on a wood lathe but also on a not very good wood lathe.  Now my mind is really wondering!  The possibilities!  I look forward to future videos.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Jim15 (May 3, 2011)

Thank You Steven, thanks for taking time to do these.


----------



## Rounder (May 3, 2011)

Are you done yet? Are you done yet? Are you done yet? Are you done yet? Are you done yet? Can't wait for 3 & 4! Are you done yet?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::airplane:
Great instruction. Really enjoyed them. Did I ask if you were done yet?


----------



## cnirenberg (May 3, 2011)

Steven,
Great job on both.  I really liked them.  Love the workshop video too.  I've taken a bunch of confined space training, now I don't feel so bad.  You have stuff all the way up the walls. Good for you!  Well done on the videos, thanks for spending your time on these.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 3, 2011)

They look great Skip.  If you hurry up with 3 & 4, I may get away without having to take the Mrs out this weekend. A batch of popcorn, a few pints of Guinness and a Skippy pen making movie should make a romantic Saturday evening.


----------



## Hosspen (May 3, 2011)

I also appreciate you sharing your expertise and experience, the explanations are excellent. You are a great teacher if you know it or not.  Please keep on doing the videos just like you're doing.


----------



## corian king (May 3, 2011)

Hello Steve!! 
I have watched both 1and2 and am awaiting 3and4. Great work and really appreciate the time you have taken for the free lessons.You shoul consider making a written copy of these and put them up for sale.I bet there would be an intrest.
JIM


----------



## jaeger (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Steve.
Well done. Looking forward to Parts 3-4.


----------



## lorbay (May 4, 2011)

Great!!! looking forward to 3-4.

Lin.


----------



## traderdon55 (May 4, 2011)

Looking forward to parts 3 & 4. It is hard to believe but just possible that after watching all four video's us mere mortals might be able to make something similar to one of the great Skiprat creations. THANKS Steven.


----------



## RichB (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Steven I really enjoyed the first two and am waiting for the next one's. Thank you so much for the work that is put into them. I couldn't"t even start something like making a video. Thanks again. RichB


----------



## skiprat (May 4, 2011)

Well thanks again for the comments. I believe that doing these has been well worth the effort. :wink:

I'm pleased to say that the pen is complete as are the vids. it did take 6 eventually, but I didn't want to leave anything out, that might be useful to someone. Of course, this might make it a bit slow and boring for others, but I figured if you knew the stuff already, then you wouldn't be watching anyway.

Video 3 and 4 are already up and 5 and 6 are uploading as I write this. Give it a half hour or so. 
Once they are complete, I'll post a pic of both pens in SOYP's.

Doing these was actually fun. I'll probably make some more, but not saga's like this !!  
I'm thinking that the next one will be on the Drill Sharpener that I did a tutorial on some time back. But I'm open to suggestions:biggrin:

Cheers


----------



## moke (May 5, 2011)

Steven--
Very well done!  Can't wait for the drill sharpener episode....
Thanks for taking the time to help us out!


----------



## olsenla (May 5, 2011)

Thanks again Steven.  As with the two initial videos, I learned quite a bit.  I appreciate your attention to detail and taking time to explain the procedures and why it's done that way.  Great resource for me.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Jgrden (May 5, 2011)

I liked them. Held my attention and I picked up some valuable information. 

Thank you. 

Keep them coming. I am hooked.


----------



## fernhills (May 6, 2011)

I watched them all and they are book marked. Helps me out a bunch.  Great vids.  Carl


----------



## Penl8the (May 6, 2011)

*A Big Thank You*

Thank you for sharing your expertise, Steven.  I watched this educational mini-series 3 times already.  I picked up new info each time I watched them.

Great Video!!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 4, 2011)

Skip did you know your PM inbox is full!  No one can send you anymore PM's until you empty some old ones.


----------

